# it's just a story...........isn't it?



## Princess Ivy (Oct 30, 2006)

we all read sci-fi/fantasy (else this is a pretty daft place to be), and enjoy the stories and films and television. But could it all be real? well? who says it isn't. afterall, we only have the verbal world of an author that it isn't, after all. no, i'm not saying that david tennant really is the doctor, but how do we know that there isn't a 'timelord' protecting us? that there are really not dragons and vampires and zombies? that having a spacesuit and being willing to travel won't open up the universe. 
with halloween comming up (tommorow) and hundreds of little ones out there dressed as all sorts (my son has insisted on going as the red power ranger), this makes you think, or me anyway, what if some trundle bug of an alien or time traveller or pictsie will be joining them?
(and of course, the big question, is monosodium glutemate the best thing to be putting in their trick or treat bags )


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well if these sci-fi/fantasy creatures do exist they're all masters of disguise. Christmas must be confusing for mothra too. 

Unattended children will be given an expresso and a free puppy.


----------



## Fireplaceman (Oct 31, 2006)

Sometimes, stories can attempt to present us with an entirely new philosophical theory for life, the universe, and everything which can leave you asking that very question - have a read of the short story "What Happens Tomorrow" at Timelord.co.uk 

And apologies for posting a link in one of my first posts here. Hello everyone, btw.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to admit think about that a time or two... what if what we read is actually real? There is a part of me that would enjoy that.

I think a part of me that will never grow up will always look around me for some signs that the stories are true... and will check every wardrobe to see if it leads to Narnia...


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 31, 2006)

If I don't get to go to middle-earth when I die, well, then I'm not interested in going anywhere.


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 1, 2006)

There's a dragon living just out of sight in the corner of my eye, which I'll see soon enough. This I know to be true along with there being creatures and beings far beyond my ken.

Perhaps it's given to writers of SFF to see pieces of 'reality' not easily visible to others. And they write it so that we may see it too. And at the end, everything is just a story isn't it?


----------



## Loner (Nov 1, 2006)

Princess Ivy said:


> (and of course, the big question, is monosodium glutemate the best thing to be putting in their trick or treat bags )



No need for MSG. The additives and colouring in the sweets will be making them wacky enough. 
If those fascinating things were out there I'd be very upset that they'd never once presented themselves to me! If they're out there why am *I* missing out?! 
(Hmm, my delusions are in a conspiracy against me!  )

I inflict the wrath of the Flying Spaghetti Monster on them! Curse you imaginary beings! ... Who are real. But refuse to show yourselves.


----------



## Tau Zero (Nov 2, 2006)

The reality is that i'm asleep and have been dreaming that you all exist.  When i awake, unfortunately, all of you will vanish. 

Until next night, as i dream in sequence.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 2, 2006)

Tau Zero said:


> The reality is that i'm asleep and have been dreaming that you all exist. When i awake, unfortunately, all of you will vanish.
> 
> Until next night, as i dream in sequence.


 
Solipsism is just so much fun, isn't it? .... Wait a minute... Am I dreaming you, or are you dreaming me?  

To address the original post... I'm afraid it is all fiction, according to the verifiable evidence we have. As for the idea of alternate realities where these things may indeed take place... well, that's (at the moment, anyway) impossible to either verify or deny, so it remains an open question, one that's been raised by many writers over time, and I admit that it remains one of my favorite speculations/possibilities (though some universes I just do not think I'd want to visit in reality... only in fiction, thank you; others I'd love to have a ticket to now and again).


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 2, 2006)

its all those parasite universes.

anyway, platypuses and sea horses escaped from fiction and came to our world.


----------



## Urien (Nov 2, 2006)

Perhaps it's a question of existence. The simplifying assumption (avoiding the evil demon problem/dream/matrix) is that the world is as it appears to our senses. 

But what about our thoughts? Let's say I have a very well defined world, and creatures, they existing in my thoughts. They can't be seen they can't be touched, yet we all know that thoughts exist. 

My thoughts are part of existence, the sub-reality that actually exists in my mind, must also exist as part of the wider reality. So if in my interior world a Wobrack (a kind of stone eating lemon/fish) exists, does it also exist in the real sense?


----------



## The Ace (Nov 2, 2006)

Can I have some of what you're smoking ?  Seriously, that's the whole piont of a well-written book isn't it ? To make you think "What if ?"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, call me crazy (you wouldn't be the first, I assure you), but I've always believed that everything that has been imagined, or can be imagined, or will be imagined, has happened somewhere, in some universe at some time.  And if it hasn't happened yet, it will at some point.


----------



## Loner (Nov 3, 2006)

The Ace said:


> Can I have some of what you're smoking ?  Seriously, that's the whole piont of a well-written book isn't it ? To make you think "What if ?"



Oh, come on, Ace! Next you'll be telling us there's no Santa!
I should hope that reading speculative fiction also makes one more broad minded...


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd say it's never just a story. Not if somehow, somewhere it strikes a chord in someone's heart. To that person it is not merely a story. I think we can all say that about one story or another in our own lives.


----------



## Loner (Nov 3, 2006)

How true!

Stories are _very_ important. They can change how we choose to live our lives.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

Just because it is not our reality does not mean that it is not someone's reality. Imagine there are people in other dimensions writing about how there is this crazy, diverse place called Earth that is 90% water and has billions of people who never meet or touch but talk and share ideas and dream of a better world!


----------



## Loner (Nov 3, 2006)

A world so incredibly complex that even those who dwell in it cannot fathom it.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 4, 2006)

Loner said:


> Oh, come on, Ace! Next you'll be telling us there's no Santa!
> I should hope that reading speculative fiction also makes one more broad minded...


  WHAT DO YOU MEAN, NO SANTA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   I love speculative fiction, and have quite a broad mind, but, I'm ashamed to say, I have a problem with reality addiction.  Can anyone recommend a good self-help group ?


----------



## Loner (Nov 6, 2006)

The Ace said:


> I have a problem with reality addiction.  Can anyone recommend a good self-help group ?



Read two fantasy books and call me in the morning....  
Also stay away from News programs on TV and read more New Age magazines.  

As I once read on a t-shirt : Reality is for those who can't handle fantasy


----------

